# Lab Results, still waiting on doc to call?



## roxy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just received my results from a recent blood test. I have been having the following symptoms: lost close to 30 pounds within the last couple of months without trying, extreme fatigue, headaches, weak legs and arms, hard to get out of the bed every day, (sorry if too much info) and menstrual change. My lab results were as followed:

TSH 0.008 uIU/ml Ref range 0.200-4.780
TOTAL T3 421 ng/dL Ref Range 60-180
T UPTAKE 43% Ref Range 22-37
TOTAL THYROXINE 19.7 ug/dL Ref Range 6.2-14.6
FREE THYROXINE (FT4) 3.2 ng/dL Ref Range 0.8-1.8

I am waiting on the doctors office to call any minute now, but from what I am reading these results are not good. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## roxy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so I am searching this site and looking at other posts about lab results, why are there different Referenc Ranges on everyones posts? Are there different ways to test for thyroid issues or is my doc office way off with their testing reference ranges? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

roxy123 said:


> Hello everyone! I just received my results from a recent blood test. I have been having the following symptoms: lost close to 30 pounds within the last couple of months without trying, extreme fatigue, headaches, weak legs and arms, hard to get out of the bed every day, (sorry if too much info) and menstrual change. My lab results were as followed:
> 
> TSH 0.008 uIU/ml Ref range 0.200-4.780
> TOTAL T3 421 ng/dL Ref Range 60-180
> ...


You appear to be very hyperthyroid. I would suggest to you that you insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake) to check for cancer and also to get the rate of uptake.

Doctor will probably give you options; meds, RAI or surgery.

I am sorry that you have hyper. Also, see about a betablocker to protect your heart.

It would have been interesting to see a FREE T3 test because your Total 3 is through the roof. Don't think I have ever seen one that high. Free is unbound hormone only. Total is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse.)

Bless your little heart! When do you see the doctor?

Just in case, I am enclosing this.............
Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Bet your TSI is sky-high also! (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Those results suggest hyperthyroid, possibly Graves' Disease. Are you having a follow up with your doctor? Have you had any recent blood work done? Are you having heart palpatations too? If you are, do not exercise or over-exert yourself. Are you taking any thyroid meds?

I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly. It sucks! I had many of those symptoms, except I had rapid weight gain instead of loss (dang it!), but I had all those symptoms you have described and more.

Definitely you should have an RAU done and also an ultrasound of your thyroid.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with what has already been said. You sound hyper to me. I was too. My biggest suggestion is ask for a beta blocker if your heart rate is high. My first doctor didn't even mention it. My second one did within seconds of me sitting in her office. It helped SO MUCH and made me more at ease (somewhat) until I made a decision about what to do. It helped with the headaches and the heart rate!!


----------



## roxy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks everyone.....I have been trying to get in contact with my doctors office all week about these results. The clerk took messages every day and I have yet to receive a phone call. I was on my way to the doctor today, had to be there before 1:00, but my car stop working in route on the freeway (terrible and scary). I have to go Monday....I just called and learned that my doc is on vacation this week. His NP is the one who sent me for the blood test because of my symptoms and weight loss. She has not returned my call either. The fatigue and headaches is what's really getting me. I am so tired, I really freaked out when my car stopped on the freeway this morning and I think that made my headache worse today. Just getting home and decided to check this board. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

roxy123 said:


> thanks everyone.....I have been trying to get in contact with my doctors office all week about these results. The clerk took messages every day and I have yet to receive a phone call. I was on my way to the doctor today, had to be there before 1:00, but my car stop working in route on the freeway (terrible and scary). I have to go Monday....I just called and learned that my doc is on vacation this week. His NP is the one who sent me for the blood test because of my symptoms and weight loss. She has not returned my call either. The fatigue and headaches is what's really getting me. I am so tired, I really freaked out when my car stopped on the freeway this morning and I think that made my headache worse today. Just getting home and decided to check this board. Hope everyone is doing well!


Roxy..................if for any reason your symptoms get worse to the point where something is nagging at you that you need to be concerned; get to the ER.

Promise me you will do that? You need medical intervention and untreated hyperthyroid can be very dangerous.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

http://www.ucsfhealth.org/conditions/hyperthyroidism/signs_and_symptoms.html

Bad bad day when your car conks out on the freeway. LHM!! I feel for you; especially since you are so ill right now.

Hope you are safe and all worked out well in the end?


----------



## roxy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

DO you think that through the ER they will test the thyroid levels? When I have went for the headaches they just tried to use IV pain crap that did not work... I have been on every type of migraine medication, even immitrex and nothing works. This is the first time that they did blood work that included thyroid testing. THey keep trying to say migraines when no migraine meds work. I really think that my headaches may be because of this new finding of thyroid issues. It is very upsetting to me that I have to do this much research and try to figure out what is wrong with me when I have doctors to do that. 
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

roxy123 said:


> DO you think that through the ER they will test the thyroid levels? When I have went for the headaches they just tried to use IV pain crap that did not work... I have been on every type of migraine medication, even immitrex and nothing works. This is the first time that they did blood work that included thyroid testing. THey keep trying to say migraines when no migraine meds work. I really think that my headaches may be because of this new finding of thyroid issues. It is very upsetting to me that I have to do this much research and try to figure out what is wrong with me when I have doctors to do that.
> Thanks


It could be that the headaches are due to periorbital edema. The eyes also are greatly affected. I recall I had terrible headaches. Have you tried Zomig also?

If the meds don't work for migraine; that right there should be a wake-up call. Like.....................hello?? Anybody home in there?

How is your blood pressure? Hypers usually have elevated BP. Not always though; this stuff varies from person to person.

You know what? If you tell them you think you are on the verge of a thyroid storm; you can bet they will test. That is a potentially life-threatening condition. Yes, indeed.

I advise a lot of patients who are being improperly cared for re other thyroid problems to start saying the "C" word. That is guaranteed to get action.

No one knows your body better than you do; too bad docs don't "listen" to their patients.


----------



## roxy123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's official I have Graves Disease (
I saw an Endo yesterday who ran tests and I had a radioactive scan and ultrasound. I will get the radioactive iodine to kill the thyroid next week. I started atenolol yesterday as well. Keep me in your prayers as I will do the same for all of you!
Thanks for all of the info everyone!


----------

